# First handgun with pics



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this a couple of days ago and love it.










I dabble in photography and photoshop a little, hope you like


----------



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

here's my cheap and easy homemade setup for taking pictures.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the gun!

And interesting photo!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Very nice!!! Almost makes me want to send my XDs to you for a photo shoot like that. Heheheeh...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice photos. :smt023

Oh yeah, and a nice gun too. 

I am enjoying shooting my PX4.

WM


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

Great photography and composition. Hope you're as good shooting that Storm as with your camera.

My PX4 just keeps getting better the more that I shoot it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You are one very talented man with a very good gun. I really like to shoot my ex-son in laws when he's at the range. Good luck with yours and keep taking them pictures.


----------

